# Help with tail light fix



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

My 59 Western Flyer tail light doesn't work. Just realized why. The metal tab from the right battery end is snapped off. It should be long enough to reach and touch the base of the light bulb. Any ideas on a fix? Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)

Maybe solder on a little brass tab? I have lots of brass scraps, happy to send you a piece.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Rustjunkie. I should have some brass around here. Get to test my soldering skills too. First I'm gonna soak the unit in evaporust all day. Appreciate the offer too! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 21, 2015)

Solder should do the trick. If that does not hold you could use a fender washer and a small self-tapping screw . You could peen the washer to make it convexed so the screw does not protrude too far.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 21, 2015)

This is the style screw I was thinking of. This one is 1/2",I think they come even shorter.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hardware store trip yielded a 1/4" wide brass strip, thin enough to bend, and a very small self tapping screw just in case my soldering job bombs as I suspect it will, lol.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 21, 2015)

Excellent,good luck with it. My soldering is hit or miss,that is why I mentioned the screw. I have no problem soldering with a torch,soldering irons and I don't always get along.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

$1.29 at the hardware store, one slightly burned finger tip, and 3 miller lite's, and the tail light works! Evaporust is a great product. This is the second time I've used it to clean up a light. NOTE: If you have this light and same fix, make sure the solder only goes where it's supposed to, or you'll end up with very hot batteries. And that was BEFORE the miller lite's. lol.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 21, 2015)

Very cool,glad you got fixed.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you Rustjunkie and Dale Alan for the information and motivation. Soldering is NOT my strong suit, but this time I won.


----------

